# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Impossible de télécharger le canard sur mon téléphone et tablette

## Gewel

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté un numéro de Canard PC sur mon téléphone (xperia z1).
Malheureusement je n'arrive pas é télécharger le numéro sur mon téléphone ou sur ma tablette.

Le téléchargement se lance mais s'arrête 10 secondes après.

Une idée du problème.

ps : j'ai essayé comme indiqué dans les faq de désinstaller/ré-installer l'application toujours pareil.

Gewel

----------


## sangohan

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème que Gewel sur ma tablette Nexus 7 (2eme génération). Je n'arrive plus à télécharger les numéros 10, 11, 12 et 13. J'ai moi aussi désinstaller et réinstaller l'appli mais rien ne se passe.
J'ai aussi essayé sur un vieux téléphone android (HTC Desire C) même résultat.
Comment puis je procéder pour restaurer ces achats.
J'ai remarqué que dans le dossier d'installation de CanardPC un fichier .zave se crée pour les 4 numéros incriminés et rien d'autre.

Merci de bien vouloir régler le problème
Sangohan

----------


## BlackShadowCat

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème que Gewel, sur Samsung Galaxy S4 et tablette Nexus 7 première génération.
ça le fait avec les numéros 9, 10, 11, 12 et 13.
Et pareil, j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé l'appli sur les 2 supports mais rien n'y fait.
Je vous remercie beaucoup car ça me manque de ne pas vous lire  :;):

----------


## Aliraza70

Je serais toi, j'enverrais un mail à abonnement (at) canardpc (point) com, histoire de voir si y'a pas un arrangement possible, du style "transformer" ton abo digital en abo édition papier. Je dis ça j'en sais rien, mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.????

----------

